# Internet



## James1971 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all, I have been living in temporary accommodation for the last six months & I have been using a 3 web cube for my internet. However, I am moving & I would like to get a better / cheaper service. Could anyone give me any pointers or recommend a good service provider please. 

Cheers James


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

It would probably be helpful to know where you will be moving to; service varies a great deal.


----------

